

Why I am coder and so should you  - ebaum
http://blog.ebaumstein.com/why-i-am-coder-and-so-should-you

======
brettbender
The best part of being in a field that changes so often is that years of
experience don't count. You max out after a year.

\--------

And... quit reading.

~~~
Anilm3
I stopped reading here:

Coding is limitless, awesome, and sexy.

~~~
ebaum
im sorry that this falls outside your comfort zone

------
fourstar
What the hell kind of title is this?

~~~
jaredsohn
It's a play on Stephen Colbert's book title:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_America_(And_So_Can_You!)>

------
mkramlich
Horribly bad, wrong and stupid post. Sorry. Not worthy of HN.

~~~
ebaum
thats pretty harsh for my attempt to motive people to code. Apologies for it
not being worthy.

~~~
Anilm3
I agree he was pretty harsh, just keep trying if that's what you really want,
someday you'll get it right.

But please, there are numerous adjectives that can be used to describe coding
and sexy just isn't one of them.

